# GE 44 Ton (DCC) -- Can I add sound?



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying a Bachman GE 44 Ton center cab diesel in unlettered black. It's DCC equipped.

The Southern Pacific had 14 of these, most of which were scrapped before 1950, but #1900 was in service 'til the mid '60's, so I'm planning on using that number, and taking advantage of modeler's license to use into the '70's & '80's as a shop goat and switcher.

Since it's DCC equipped, is it possible to add sound? (Controller will be NCE PowerCab). If so, is there enough room inside to do that?

I'm electronically challenged, and dyslexic over directions, so please go easy on me with "how to's".
Thanks.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

PS --
While searching, I just now saw a short video of a yellow undecorated one, with sound, and it sounded great!
However, there was no narrative, and nothing in the title to suggest what was used or how it was done.
So now that I know it's possible, I'm wondering how easy or difficult it is to accomplish.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If it's one of the new ones, with a single motor and two drive trains, there is supposedly room for an N-scale sound decoder in it, decoder under one of the long hoods, speaker under the other. Haven't tried it personally, though.

Ooops -- just noticed you're looking at a DCC on board model. Don't know about that one; it would depend on how they mounted the decoder.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> ... it would depend on how they mounted the decoder.


Now see, that's what I mean about being electronically challenged -- I didn't know DCC equipped meant it had a decoder. I thought you had to ADD a decoder if you wanted sound.
Sheesh!!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Also, does anyone know where I can get the right gray for an SP diesel?
It was called Dark Lark Gray, and was used on just about all diesels in their roster, (except the Black Widow scheme).
Searching renders nothing but references to Floquil, and I can't find that brand anymore.

EDIT:
Okay, I found it -- Badger Modelflex acrylic... at Hobbylinc. Along with SP Scarlet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LateStarter said:


> Now see, that's what I mean about being electronically challenged -- I didn't know DCC equipped meant it had a decoder. I thought you had to ADD a decoder if you wanted sound.
> Sheesh!!


Sometimes you swap the decoder, or you can add sound modules to some existing decoders... Probably not Bachmann's, though.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sure its possible as you've seen one. The problem is finding room for the speaker. I know the 45tonner has a space for one, there might also be one on the 44t. See if you can get an exploded diagram off the Bachmann site. Soundtraxx have one for the 45, TSU-750 GE Cummins, don't know if its the same engine. Don't know if Loksound have the file, their micro decoder are a bit smaller. 

If you haven't done one before you might struggle. Nothing like trying though.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Soundtraxx have one for the 45, TSU-750 GE Cummins, don't know if its the same engine.


Caterpillar V8's or straight 6's.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

If someone knows how to do it... I'd be willing to pay them for it. I'll pay for parts, and shipping out and back.
I really want to do this!
It'll make an awesome shop goat/switcher.
I may scheme it out like an SW-1500... with a scarlet red deck-frame.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

this one looks promising, not much bigger than a dime.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/750.php

this one too

http://www.traintekllc.com/esu-7380...rTsCrL5BJmCgtTe2RMvzhNOZo0nNyjjC44xoCmyzw_wcB

Dont forget the speaker.

depends of course on the draw of the motor, but if its a newer one it shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I just found this, is this the same model you're working on?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There you go LS. Get the soldering iron warmed up and the wire cutters out!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> I just found this, is this the same model you're working on?


Yep, sure is.
Thanks.
But that article is a PhotoBucket image. Can't expand it enough to read.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> this one looks promising, not much bigger than a dime.
> .
> this one too
> .
> ...


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> I just found this, is this the same model you're working on?


Is that from a Model Railroader issue??


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> Is that from a Model Railroader issue??


I think you're right. In which case it should be possible to buy a copy from their archive.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

You're all being super helpful.
I really appreciate it!
This 'project' is very important to me. I love that little grunt, and it'd be fantastic to have it sounding off while sweating around the yard and sidings.
If I can get it done, I might just try installing a sound system in a MOW car, and hooking it to my well-detailed Varney 'Lil Joe' Dockside 0-4-0. It's lettered for the old ASRR, but that's not a show-stopper.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Not that it's important, but it'd be really cool if there was a system available (and small enough) to mimic the Caterpillar diesel. The system in the vid that I saw (with no info) was definitely not Caterpillar, (which is more like a Fruehauf) but it was still super impressive.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I am just now reading this.

Would you like to see a video of one Traintek made for me?

Bill


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

By all means, Mister Bill -- absolutely!!
Please post!!


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

It is not where I thought it was. Maybe I erased it.

I am still looking.

It was over 200 dead presidents. Are you still interested? 

They had to install a "keep alive". It would stall every few feet. it solved the problem.

There might be a video on the Traintek website.

Bill


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Mister Bill said:


> It is not where I thought it was.


I just checked out their site. Quite impressive.
Never heard of them before.
Couldn't find a section for custom installation, and a site-search didn't turn up anything.

Did they install it for you??


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Mister Bill said:


> It was over 200 dead presidents. Are you still interested?


I'll take it anyway you've got it, as long as it's not too big a file for here.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I sent Traintek an email, asking if they do custom installation.
Guess I'd better brace myself for sticker shock!
Counting shipping both ways, I could be looking at $250 for a Bachman switcher.
Sheesh!


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't remember my tech's name, but his initials are GJP. Maybe George. He is good but they are all good. You can use my name. I am customer #8813.

In my case, I had the old 44Ton two motor for 25 years. I kept my shell and threw away the motor and Traintek purchased at their cost the DCC ready single motor and put my shell on it. 

It took two-three weeks, no hassles.

You know it is light and can pull only two, three, maybe six or eight cars if the wheels are in top condition and perfectly flat.

I love mine. To my old ears, the diesel is awesome. You get directional lighting, the bell and horn, some voices, other noises. I have not checked out everything yet. 

Bill


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome!!
How long ago was this?
And how much did they charge you?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

It was one year ago.

Like I said, it was over $200.

Traintek can give you an estimate.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

This is what a prototype GE 44 ton sounded like. *Caterpillar V8*...
http://www.phoenixsound.com/wav/44ton.wav

This is Soundtraxx's *GE Cummins diesel*...
http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/playsound.php?s=cummins

I like the Cummins sound. Very cool.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I've sent emails out to several places for quotes on custom sound install for the 44 ton diesel.
The first to reply is TopHobbyTrains.
They quoted $180, which includes the following...

1.) Soundtraxx sound
2.) Stay alive circuit
3.) LED lights
4.) 2 hour test run
5.) 90 day warranty
6.) $18 shipping

This would bring the cost of the locomotive to $238 (which includes the purchase price of $58).
Not sure I want to spend that much on one diesel, but it's not within my capacity to do it myself -- I have steady hand issues, and I'm leary of electrickery.

I'll wait for more quotes.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I bought this 44 ton diesel from a small-time LHS who has a business license and deals out of his well-finished basement. He doesn't have a lot of stuff, or most of the good brands, but he gathers occasional lots from shows and estate sales, i.e., ExactRail, Walthers Proto, InterMountain, etc...
But the big advantage is, he has a test track -- an oval with #6 & #8 turnouts, and a crossover. It allowed me to pick the best of the litter. One didn't run very well, and another had only one working light.
He's only open 4 days a week, and he only takes cash. But I'll buy from him before I buy from anybody else.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmmm, actually $238 for a DCC & Sound Diesel isn't that bad, it's on par with most retail priced DCC & Sound Diesel's right now. For example from Trainworld; MTH and BLI at $240, Intermountain at $235, Athearn at $230.

Now I am a bit more tempted, as I would like a NKP GE 44 Ton with DCC & Sound.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

johnfl68 said:


> Now I am a bit more tempted, as I would like a NKP GE 44 Ton with DCC & Sound.


Well, my Bachman 44 ton came DCC equipped.
Is yours straight DC? I'm not sure if that would add to the cost.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I would have to buy one, but most still available are the DCC version, so cost should be the same. Let us know what you here back from others and how things go.

I think I am going to go ahead and get the one I am looking at now, and then maybe have converted sometime a month or so later.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

johnfl68 said:


> I think I am going to go ahead and get the one I am looking at now, and then maybe have converted sometime a month or so later.


FYI -- I just got a mail-back with a caveat...
They've looked inside a Bachman 44 ton, and they're thinking it might be necessary to mill out a portion of the body interior to fit the stay alive capacitor. If so, the machining fee would be another $25 (machining costs are outrageous everywhere).
Since this is such a short wheelbase loco, I feel it necessary to have a stay alive circuit installed.
If so, the price just increased to $205. We won't know for sure until they start assembly.
Is it still worth it? Decisions-decisions!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> Yep, sure is.
> Thanks.
> But that article is a PhotoBucket image. Can't expand it enough to read.


Zooms in just fine for me... did you click on the image, then click the zoom button on photobucket?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Zooms in just fine for me... did you click on the image, then click the zoom button on photobucket?


Ahhhh bingo! That worked....thanks!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

If you think packing sound into a 44 ton switcher is a tight squeeze, check this out!!
A DCC Sound Equipped Grandt Line *25 ton* diesel!!
Check out the video.
Unbelievable!!

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/245986.aspx


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

UPDATE:
Mike from TMB Models sent me a similar quote, but also quoted for authentic paint, detail, and weathering.

1.) Soundtraxx sound
2.) Stay Alive
3.) Kadee couplers
4.) LED headlights
5.) Leslie style 2-chime horn on one hood.
6.) Exhaust detail
7.) Correct headlight bezels.
8.) Coupler lift bars
9.) Body painted in SP Lark Dark Gray, lettered & numbered, with SP Scarlet Red hood ends and deck edges. Hood-ends lettered & numbered per prototype. Handrail "treatment".
10.) Weathered medium to heavy (fade, dust, rust).
11.) Test run, returned in foam.

Quote is $390 plus shipping... includes $210 for detail, paint, lettering, and weathering. 8 to 12 week turnaround.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Best deal on Sound for the 44T so far, is from *Traintek*...
Total parts and labor is $195.00. Parts include the decoder (motor control, lights, sound), speaker & enclosure, Stay Alive, and LED lighting upgrade.
Turnaround time is currently 3 weeks.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CORRECTION...
The Stay Alive circuit is not included in the Traintek quote.
It's $25 additional.

ESU Sound (w/Caterpillar prime mover)
LED headlights
Stay Alive
Test run

$220 total plus shipping.
I think it's an excellent deal.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I just struck a deal with Traintek for installing Sound, Stay Alive, and LED headlights in the 44t.
What's the best color for LED headlights? Gold/white?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Mister Bill said:


> I can't remember my tech's name, but his initials are GJP.


I'm pretty sure it's Gary Paulino.
He's the one I'm dealing with.
And you're right -- he's a big help.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

If you are modeling older "vintage" history, then you would want "warm white" (what you/they are calling gold?).

If you are modeling present day, then you might want "neutral white" or "cool white".


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome... Thankyou!!
Great graphic!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Okay, in a phone conversation with Traintek, we settled on gold-white LED's.
Also, the ESU Sound board has the Caterpillar prime mover. Can't wait to hear it!
I've hooked up with TMB, to have it detailed, painted, and heavily weathered (some goodies like a 2-chime horn on the roof, coupler lift bars, and custom headlight bezels). I'll post pics (and a video too) when it's done.
It's not going to pull or push more than 2 or 3 cars at a time, but it'll be super busy... and cosmetically neglected.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

UPDATE...
My undecorated black GE 44T is at TrainTek for ESU Loksound, StayAlive, and LED lights.
When it returns, it'll be detailed, lettered for Southern Pacific, painted in tiger stripes, and weathered.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

LateStarter, how did your GE 44T come out?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

johnfl68 said:


> LateStarter, how did your GE 44T come out?


It runs and sounds great.
I get the biggest kick out of the Cummins diesel sound (ESU LokSound). Goosebumps at start-up and idle.
The LEDs are great, and the StayAlive seems to be working well... no stuttering through good turnouts yet (only problems have been with poorly operating ones with mechanical issues that even my SD's won't always make it through). Gary did a good job.
Expensive though... If I need it done again, I may try doing it myself. 

I'm in the process of detailing and lettering it, to finish it up. It'll be SP #1900, as it was photographed in the West Oakland yard. Some bodywork is involved, i.e., removing the headlight visors, and correcting Bachman's bogus hood-top detail.

I have a Spectrum 45 ton, that I'm thinking of doing, although I doubt there's room in that one for a StayAlive circuit.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Bachman's hood-top detail is totally incorrect.
Compared to the design drawing, it's nowhere near what it _should_ be.
(the Spectrum 45 ton is done more correctly).


----------

